# F O C and 3d poundage



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

ttt


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

FOC is important in any faction of shooting. Hunting or spots. FOC should be greater 10 and less than 15%. This helps the arrow correct itself faster and is necessary for good long range flight. There are several FOC calculators on the web. 

As far as poundage. Your draw should be a consistent part of your form. Keep it comfortable and at least 5 grains per pound.


----------

